# CW40 ammo



## toyotechwv (Oct 8, 2007)

I just put this gun in layaway. What type of ammo do these things dislike? I was looking into Hornady TAP FPD. Has anyone used these? Also, what grain bullet would you recommend??


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a P40 and it would digest any and all ammo. WWB, Remington/UMC, Speer Lawman, Federal American Eagle and Hydro Shock, CorBon DPX, Speer Short Barrel GDHP and Winchester Ranger 155Gr HP.
I hope that helps. Good shooting. :smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*covered*

JimmySays: has covered our experiences with .40 "feed it regularly"


----------

